
Leonard vs. Pepsico, Inc - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_v._Pepsico,_Inc.
======
auslegung
Lol:

> the court made several observations regarding the nature and content of the
> commercial. These included (among others) that:

> "The callow youth featured in the commercial is a highly improbable pilot,
> one who could barely be trusted with the keys to his parents' car, much less
> the prize aircraft of the United States Marine Corps."

> "The teenager's comment that flying a Harrier Jet to school 'sure beats the
> bus' evinces an improbably insouciant attitude toward the relative
> difficulty and danger of piloting a fighter plane in a residential area."

> "No school would provide landing space for a student's fighter jet, or
> condone the disruption the jet's use would cause."

------
simonebrunozzi
Read this after someone shared the story in a comment here on Hacker News [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20726855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20726855)

